# NRA Handgun Safety Course Offer for AS Members



## Swamp Yankee

Please note this add was approved prior to posting. 
(Casey, many thanks for your help)

I'm an NRA Certified Handgun Safety Instructor offering the Basic Handgun Safety Class. This course is required for residents of Connecticut and Massachusetts prior to applying for a state pistol permit.

I'm offering a 20% discount on the course to any ArboristSite members and their families that would like to take the course. Classes are limited to 4 people, price per student depends upon the number in class and will be furnished upon PM request. Individual classes are available for those either in a hurry or with tough schedules. The class including range time is completed in one day.

Please be 21 years of age or older.

Contact me via PM to schedule and receive the discount. These classes require a lot of preparation and booking time at the club range, so serious inquiries only please. Like everything firearm related, I've had long lead times on getting the course materials from the NRA, so I will only schedule classes when I have the materials in hand.

Any questions you know what to do.

Thanks

Take Care


----------



## whitemountain

Although I will not be attending your class, (distance among other things being an issue) I appreciate posts like this. It's nice when someone has a skill they're willing to share with others. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## catman963

whitemountain said:


> Although I will not be attending your class, (distance among other things being an issue) I appreciate posts like this. It's nice when someone has a skill they're willing to share with others. Good luck and be safe.



:agree2: A very cool offer man!! I shall rep you, when I get my re-load later on tonight!!


----------



## jburlingham

Swamp Yankee, that is a very generous offer of you. I am also an NRA instructor and do classes for Firefighters, EMS, Etc. for my cost.

That said, if you have a big class of AS people and need help, I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

whitemountain said:


> Although I will not be attending your class, (distance among other things being an issue) I appreciate posts like this. It's nice when someone has a skill they're willing to share with others. Good luck and be safe.



:agree2:


Virginia is a bit of a commute, but good on ya anyway!


----------

